# Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

läuft bei meinem System siehe Sig

erst bei 1,4 Volt bei QPI/DRAM Core Voltage Prime 95 stabil auf DDR 3 1600 bzw. 1530...

ist das normal und liegt am CPU

kann es Probleme geben im dauerbetrieb ?

habe 2 Kits davon also 6 Module im Moment aber nur 3 eingebaut

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2009)

Ist das Bios aktuell? Hier konnte ich selbst 12GB der 1600C8 mit 1,35V QPI betreiben - jedoch ist das. wie Du richtig festestellt hast, mitunter auch CPU abhängig.

Die Speicherspannung hast Du auf 1,66V festgesetzt?

Die Tests hast Du ohne CPU-Übertaktung durchgeführt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort erst mal:
1-Das Bios ist das 1701 er, hatte aber auch mit dem davor getestet.(mit beiden)
2-ja da waren auch ein paar ohne CPU Übertaktung dabei
 3-brauchte auch dann 1,4 und für den Speicher 1,64 bzw. 1,66
 4-um den Speicher brauche ich mir da keine Sorgen machen ? 
5-Und der CPU wird es wohl auch noch 1-1,5 Jahre so gut gehen ?
 6-Im Moment habe ich nur mit 6 GB getestet, bei 12 wird hoffentlich nicht noch mehr Spannung nötig sein.
7-mit 1,2 V QPI kann es aber bei keinem gehen?

MFG SchumiGSG9

PS: es kann wohl niemand alle ("7")Fragen beantworten aber gib bitte dein bestes, Danke im vorraus


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es Fragen wären, würde ich die beantworten aber 1-3 und 6 sind ja keine Fragen 

Um den Speicher brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen und auch die CPU wird das überleben.

Gut möglich, dass Du mit 12Gb mehr Spannung brauchst oder evtl. einfach etwas heruntertaktest.

1,2QPI schätze nicht aber warum versuchst Du es ncith einfach selbst?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Oktober 2009)

gut mache ich dann wohl mal

danke


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Oktober 2009)

nichts zu danken


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Oktober 2009)

12 GB laufen auch ohne das ich die Spannung weiter erhöhen musste 
(CPU Voltage von 1,25 auf 1,2 gesenkt, RAM nur 1,64: mal sehen was noch geht)


----------



## Bluebeard (26. Oktober 2009)

Na das hört sich doch gut an!


----------

